# Overclocking your Nintendo DS Lite



## Njosnavelin (Apr 18, 2007)

Modd3d.com presents a nice article on how to overclock the Nintendo DS Lite with many pretty pictures.

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/overcl...intendo-ds-lite


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2007)

He also overclocked some other stuff...


----------



## Rayder (Apr 18, 2007)

Would be great to speed up the web-browser, but that's about it.  I don't really see any other practical use for it......unless maybe for some homebrews or something.


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like something I would do just for fun....  could be helpful for emulation


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd love to do this, and it would help loads with Emulation (got a game running at 40% speed? Crank up the processor and the game should run faster!). The only thing I would prolly have to buy is the OC chip, I think I could get the rest from elsewhere...


----------



## aj421 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm off to blow up my ds lite and after that im overclocking my toaster. Yes 5 minutes is wayyy too much to wait for toast.


----------



## amptor (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like a total waste of time unless u are replacing the case anyways and are already inside there.  could easily ruin some pads, those surface mount chips aren't easy to desolder especially for amateurs.  those are designed to be soldered on once and that's it.  I tried to fix a guy's video card that had a capacitor busted off once, what a flop.


----------



## aj421 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> looks like a total waste of time unless u are replacing the case anyways and are already inside there.Â could easily ruin some pads, those surface mount chips aren't easy to desolder especially for amateurs.Â those are designed to be soldered on once and that's it.Â I tried to fix a guy's video card that had a capacitor busted off once, what a flop.


Lol my video card is overclocked by like 200 mhz im surprised my computer still has not given up on me. And i have a crappy video card nvidia fx 5500.


----------



## amptor (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a total waste of time unless u are replacing the case anyways and are already inside there.Â could easily ruin some pads, those surface mount chips aren't easy to desolder especially for amateurs.Â those are designed to be soldered on once and that's it.Â I tried to fix a guy's video card that had a capacitor busted off once, what a flop.
> ...



imho, it's not that bad of a thing to overclock a cheaper component..if it fails u just replace it.. everything's going to end up in the bin some day anyways.  I have an fx5200 in my server right now, great card.. I'd assum ethe fx5500 is even better.  only thing is it chokes on youtube but that's probably cuz I'm only running 1ghz cpu.. a p4 would probably run it fine.

but ya man..you're lucky..everything I overclocked besides my p4 cpu was a disaster but when I went back to standard clock, it worked fine.  I overclocked a p200 once to like 266 or something and it worked like a charm for 2 days and as soon as I bragged to some spoiled kid about it, it crashed on me the same night and I went back to standard clock speed.  However my p4 overclocks to like 3.6ghz or something crazy with stock cooling which is pretty cool but I leave it alone for now... might oc it later when I upgrade just for s&g.


----------



## aj421 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> ...


I remember when i tried to overclock my friends p4. After i rebooted it would not get past the bios screen lol. IDK but a system restore fixed it might of been the fact that  i overclocked it within windows


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 18, 2007)

Overclocking is just fine....My 3800+ is exactly the same as a 4200+, and I clocked it as much


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> ...



ya mine's a northwood.. some of the older ones probably can't oc very well.  I'm planning on upgrading to core2duo but still will leave it at factory clock speed anyway..  if the p4 screws up overclocked then from my experience I just put it back to standard.. I think they design them to handle that to a point and then you still have a good chance of using the cpu after the overclock failed.  Also I could probalby replace the cpu for $25 if it gets fried anyway.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 19, 2007)

eh... i've overclocked my ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 by like...i dunno, 250MHz core and memory? Hasn't crapped out in over 3 years, and this is in a DELL! 

Note: i did give it new thermal paste over the factory thermal pad, and also my laptop is on a cooling mat. Also note it runs 24.7


----------



## suprneb (May 2, 2007)

does it actually work?

do you notice a significant difference?


----------

